# Any other WWE fans on here?



## BobTheZombie (Jan 24, 2015)

Just wondering if I am alone in the universe haha


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Jan 25, 2015)

Don't know shit about wrestling... But I'm going to see the Royal Rumble at another furs house tomorrow. Excited about seeing grown men play "hot magma" and drink till I can't see.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 25, 2015)

All I know is UFC


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 25, 2015)

Kinda-Sorta. 
Bray Wyatt @ Royal Rumble is going to be sweet. I hope he Sister Abigails somebody out of the ring.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh that thing. Basically soap operas for men, right? Everyone knows it's fake. Bad acting. Plot twists and alliances and double crosses. And instead of relationship drama it's fighting league drama. 

Soap opera for men.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 25, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Oh that thing. Basically soap operas for men, right? Everyone knows it's fake. Bad acting. Plot twists and alliances and double crosses. And instead of relationship drama it's fighting league drama.
> 
> Soap opera for men.



Red, why are you trying to attack our guilty pleasure?


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm not! I love watching wrestling. I just think it's funny and all. I think the comparison is cute, as well as accurate.


----------



## BobTheZombie (Jan 25, 2015)

I am loving Wyatt's push, hope he comes out looking dominate at the Rumble.
I was just gauging interest, was thinking of trying to start a little wrasslin' group haha
Hoping tonight's Rumble is a good one!
And yes..I enjoy my soap opera ^^


----------



## The King Maker (Feb 20, 2015)

I watch Raw. I usually do so to stay current.  Hopefully when I watch I find some good matches every now & then.  But I am more of a fan of the other companies out there, y'know, the ones that are proud to call themselves wrestling companies, rather than "Sports Entertainment".

Ring Of Honor is my favorite. They're the 3rd largest in America behind WWE & TNA, and the best on TV for my money. Alot of exceptional talent has come from ROH to WWE. Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan), Tyler Black (Seth Rollins), Claudio Castagnoli (Antonio Cesaro), El Generico (Sami Zayn), Kevin Steen (Kevin Owens), James Gibson (Jamie Noble), KENTA (Hideo Itami), Brodie Lee (Luke Harper) and former wrestlers like Paul London, Brian Kendrick, Colt Cabana (Scotty Goldman), Matt Sydal (Evan Bourne), Alexis Laree (Mickie James) & CM Punk are all former ROH alumni. 

Even former WWE guys like Charlie Haas, Shelton Benjamin, Christian, Matt & Jeff Hardy, Rhino, Tommy Dreamer, Raven, Jerry Lynn, Ricky Steamboat, Mick Foley, Ric Flair, Alberto Del Rio & Eddie Guerrero have all been to ROH at one point. 

Fast paced, more technical, harder hitting matches and most importantly, a focus on wrestling, rather than being a variety show. That and the fans are crazier too. Smaller venues, more intimate setting, and a bunch of loud, crazy, die hards that bring a whole new energy to the shows. Wonder where all the crazy ECW fans went? They came to ROH. 

If you're not watching ROH, you don't know what you're missing. 
[video=youtube;Uj9UsVgjvxc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj9UsVgjvxc[/video]

Not only that, there's the brand new promotion Lucha Underground making waves & New Japan Pro Wrestling, the second biggest company in the world, is now getting air time in the states. Then of course there are the companies in the Independent Wrestling scene like Pro Wrestling Guerilla & Chikara which get rave reviews, and more overseas companies like Pro Wrestling NOAH & All Japan Pro Wrestling that get critically acclaimed every year. 

There's a whole nother world of wrestling that is leaving WWE in the dust. But at least WWE still has NXT.


----------



## The King Maker (Mar 25, 2015)

So the biggest wrestling show of the year is this sunday. Who else is gonna be watching?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 25, 2015)

This is as close as I've been to watching an entire wrestling show:



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *Scooby-Doo! Wrestlemania Mystery:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And there are rumors that there's gonna be a direct sequel, too. For a straight-2-video Scooby-Doo movie. That's never really happened in the franchise's straight-2-video history before. That's how successful it must've been.


----------

